
Ask HN: The Week is Over. What Are Your Completed Goals? - s-stude
Hi,<p>The week is almost over. Any goals completed? Let&#x27;s share...
======
s-stude
As for me:

\- I have got my medical procedures scheduled and performed, finally (3 months
of procrastination)

\- Have planned and performed some trainings for my team (1 week of
procrastination)

\- Going to purchase some small pieces of a furniture into the office (6
months of procrastination)

